# Missouri Hunting Trip, Go Alone?



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

wateroperator said:


> Just my 2 cents but from what I've seen that Michigan has to offer, I would much rather spend the rut in Missouri. I've been hunting Michigan for 6 years and still haven't seen as many bucks as I see in one season down south. I won't even start talking about the quality difference. I think you should really consider a late October trip to the Show Me State. I'm positive you won't be disappointed.



Amen...I've had the same experience...having made several do it yourself hunts in Northern Missouri and Iowa. Rut hunts there will change your life!


----------

